# Binz, Germany - On The german Riviera



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Binz & Sellin, Germany - On The german Riviera*

Binz a town on the german island Rugen. A Seaside restort and popular destination for holidaymakers. 









*Kurhaus*









*The famous pier*









*Strandschloss (*Beach Castle)

















*The "Mönchgut" ferry.*









*The Boardwalk*


















*Outdoor Café*









*Shopping street*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Binz, Germany


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Binz, Germany


Thanks, Christos. The weather was nice but the Baltic Sea was as cold as usual, not like in Greece.


















The beach Sellin Sudstrand


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Sellin, Seebrucke*









*Sellin, The pier and the "Tauchgondel" *a divingbell, it costs 5EUR, but it's not worth it, it's shaky and a not very pleasant experience to dive 
down into the water in that thing. You see nothing but turbid water there, they show a 3d movie though.









*Sellin*, Haus Vergissmeinnicht.









*Sellin, Granitzer Strasse*









*Sellin, Post Office*









*Sellin, The Miramar Hotel *










*Sellin, Seepark rental apartments*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

gorgeous resort towns.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stunningly beautiful! 
Actually The Baltic Sea has 25 dgr C this week!  
I'm in Falsterbo Sweden just north of Rügen.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow...this one neat resort town...


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, some of the architecture very much reminded me of what you'd find on the Princes' Islands near Istanbul. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

skymantle said:


> Wow, some of the architecture very much reminded me of what you'd find on the Princes' Islands near Istanbul. :cheers:


It's called resort architecture. One finds it all over at the German seaside resorts at Baltic Sea.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resort_architecture


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, and beyond Germany too it seems. The resort Princes Islands have very similar architecture. It was the 'summer playground' for the Ottoman Empire's wealthy Greeks and Armenians who built strikingly similar type houses and other buildings there.

https://www.flickr.com/search?text=buyukada architecture&sort=relevance

Check out this book by a German writer on the islands, which no doubt would also be in German.
http://www.bookdepository.com/book/...Currency=AUD&gclid=CKT34bK8y78CFZcnvQodyKIAdQ


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Back in Binz, unfortunately the weather was cloudy this day.









Jasmunder Strasse









There is a lot of people and traffic in this small resort-town.









There is always something going on here at the Hauptstrasse. 









Here people relax at the Strandpromenade. Notice the sandcastle, it's a model of the Kurhaus.









The beach









There are a lot of hotels in Binz.









The Kurhaus is the most exclusive hotel in Binz.









The Baltic Sea









A cruiseship, photo taken with my cellphone.









Another cellphone photo. Vacation Apartments for rent









Luxury apartments on the Putbuser strasse









A train has arrived at Binz East. Not many towns with pop. 5000 have two separate railway stations.


----------



## Jozef77 (May 4, 2015)

stunning, did you also take a swim in the sea? summers are pretty hot right now in Germany.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very pretty and cosy. I like those timber structures as well. Looks like a place to see!


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow , what a nice place of the island of Ruegen ,I was not awarw about , thank you ...!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Ich liebe Rügen! :bow:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks nice! Have been to Sassnitz, but not Binz.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Rügen is great! Its coastline is about 400 km / 250 miles long, by the way.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> Looks nice! Have been to Sassnitz, but not Binz.











This is Sassnitz. Since the ferry harbour moved to Mukran, the town has become a little more touristy 
with several outdoor cafés along the docks. Sassnitz seems a little sleepy compared to Binz though.









Sassnitz seen from the ferry.










This is what most swedish people see of Sassnitz, the ferry harbor in Mukran.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow,that is so neat, so beautiful!


----------



## Wojti (Mar 12, 2008)

NordikNerd said:


> This is what most swedish people see of Sassnitz, the ferry harbor in Mukran.


Not only Swedish. Here I see a car on the numbers from Warsaw (PL).


These photos were taken three weeks ago on the island of Rügen.

Rügen - July 2016.

Small port (Hafen) in Lohme.









Some days we stayed at this hotel.









Königsstuhl Nationalpark









Ferry Stena Line to Trelleborg will see the distance.










The more can see. From number #50 to #56.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=689836&page=3


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice! Never heard of this place before.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Stunning nature. The cliffs are amazing!


----------



## Wojti (Mar 12, 2008)

Bond James Bond said:


> Nice! Never heard of this place before.


Well, nice place. I managed (only ) 800 km. I shared the distance to Warsaw by car.



El_Greco said:


> Stunning nature. The cliffs are amazing!


Another photograph from the island of Rügen. 2016.07.13.
Do you want to and you


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice city with beautiful natural location.


----------



## Manni123 (Nov 24, 2020)

Seabridge in Binz










Stroll along the several kilometre long beach promenade and admire the classic seaside resort architecture that has been preserved in its original state like the 
Villa Seeblick Binz.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sir Moc (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice resort town, reminds of Sopot, Poland!


----------

